# Overeem tortures a few kids - no big deal



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW admins, if this doesn't belong here feel free to move it elsewhere


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Is that guy an Aussie or a Limey? Both are into that crazy gut punching fad. :laugh:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

some people just enjoy pain... I sure wouldn't be volunteering for that dude to punch or kick me.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

The guys are from England (Where the Reem was born) on his recent seminar tour.


----------



## Trollface (Aug 14, 2011)

Overeem at the gym reminds me of the big attraction at the zoo.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the kid was exaggerating about how much the kicks hurt, they weren't very hard. They'd sting sure, but wouldn't leave you in a heap on the floor, howling.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Watching videos like this just makes you respect fighters even more. When you see 'regular' people turtle up in pain after a single punch/kick, it's amazing how much punishment fighters can take in a fight, especially in a onesided beatdown.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> *Is that guy an Aussie or a Limey?* Both are into that crazy gut punching fad. :laugh:


Son, I, am disappoint. Really, I, am.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Son, I, am disappoint. Really, I, am.


You mofos all look and sound the same to me. :dunno:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hasn't he done something like this before in the past? He seems to like kids, lol.

Also, I moved it to general MMA because of Alistair is in limbo at the moment.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> You mofos all look and sound the same to me. :dunno:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You know that is Justin Timberlake right?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who in God's name are you?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> You know that is Justin Timberlake right?


Sure do, it's from the "jizz my pants" video.

Why do you never post in the UFC section?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

That first kid seem to talk as if hes mute or deaf. Or is it just me?

Either way... what a nutter! :laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Those leg kicks were 50% power at best.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M.C said:


> Hasn't he done something like this before in the past? He seems to like kids, lol.
> 
> Also, I moved it to general MMA because of Alistair is in limbo at the moment.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think he likes kids as well. Well look at the guy, he may seem physically intimidating but he doesn't have an intimidating face. And just to answer your question McKeever, I don't usually post in the UFC section cause it seems too big and I'd get lost.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Leed said:


> Watching videos like this just makes you respect fighters even more. When you see 'regular' people turtle up in pain after a single punch/kick, it's amazing how much punishment fighters can take in a fight, especially in a onesided beatdown.


Yep and watching them sparring with regular people is incredible too. Just to see the absolute skill of the top level professionals, they are so damn polished. Seeing them in the ring alone doesn't allow you to fully appreciate it until you either a) do it yourself or b) see them fighting normal guys. There used to be a reality show where Arturo Gatti sparred regular guys, can't remember the name, but fukc it was funny how easy he could handle them.


----------

